# Blended Metal Ammunition



## Tgace (Jul 11, 2005)

Read (and watch the video) this....

http://www.armedforcesjournal.com/bullets/


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 11, 2005)

RBCD  has had some interesting mixed reviews.  A few years back someone sectioning rounds and posting the results; hollow plastic ball as a spacer within the projectile.  As I recall the claimed some whopping velocities in pistol caliber rounds (like a .32 stepping out at the velocity of a 9mm+p).  Never seen nor shot any of the stuff though.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 11, 2005)

Just a few days ago the History Channel ran a show on "The Bullet". Towards the end they showed this exact round. Punches through a steel plate, but "expands in all directions" when hitting tissue. The heat apparently causes the round to go frangible inside human tissue. Interesting concept. Wonder what a .50 BMG in this loading would do......


----------



## Blindside (Jul 11, 2005)

Right, because a .50 just doesn't do enough damage to tissue....

I guess if you are trying to defend your city from Godzilla this could become an issue.  

Lamont


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 12, 2005)

I'd heard something about this stuff a while back but hadn't had the opportunity to read/see anything on it.  Thanks for posting this.

They say that since it's "heat-activated" that material like metal armor plating won't cause it to expand but that the heat of a human body will.  I wonder though, what would happen if you shot a vehicle that had been out in the sun all day (like in the desert in Iraq).  It seems to me that the heat absorbed by the metal might be enough to activate the bullet thereby keeping from penetrating.  I don't know, I'm just curious.

If it works as well as they say it does, it sounds like some pretty cool stuff.


----------

